# Steam: Regionsbeschränkungen verschärft - Valve verbietet Steam-Gifts aus dem Ausland



## Gast1669461003 (13. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Regionsbeschränkungen verschärft - Valve verbietet Steam-Gifts aus dem Ausland* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Regionsbeschränkungen verschärft - Valve verbietet Steam-Gifts aus dem Ausland


----------



## TheCodebrain (13. März 2015)

Soll das bedeuten meinen ausländischen Freunden werden jetzt die Weihnachtsgeschenke, die sie von mir bekommen haben, weggenommen? Dann weiß ich wo ein Paket voll Hundescheisse hin geht!


----------



## blackmoon84 (13. März 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie weit das jetzt begrenzt ist bzw wird.
Ob das nun auch europaweit gilt. 
Zb AT zu DE oder Schweiz 
Ob jetzt nur Gifts oder auch keys betroffen sind. 

Auf der Steam Seite wird man daraus noch nicht schlau. 
Hoffe nur nicht das zb dann humble Bundle keys zb gesperrt werden oder die Geschenke die ich meinen Freunden in de oder in der Schweiz gemacht habe. Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. März 2015)

Da frage ich mich auch, wie das jetzt mit humble bundle funktionieren soll.


----------



## Kinorenegade (13. März 2015)

Und was ist, wenn jemand auswandert? Dann kann er seine bisherigen Spiele nicht mehr spielen? Oder wenn jemand aus dem Urlaub im Ausland darauf zugreifen will? Also wenn das so ist, dürfte Steam für mich bald gestorben sein. Ein Witz sowas...


----------



## USA911 (13. März 2015)

Steam verbietet mir somit Produkte im Ausland zukaufen und diese bei mir in der Heimat zunutzen. Betrifft ja dann auch die Ladenspiele aus dem Ausland, oder haben die dann keinen Regiolog?


----------



## Kerusame (13. März 2015)

da dürfen sie doch aber innerhalb der EU garnicht unterscheiden oder?
also ich meine mir einzubilden, dass es eine explizite eu-richtlinie gibt die es untersagt produkte, die in einem eu-land erstanden wurden, in anderen eu-ländern unnutzbar zu machen.


----------



## BiJay (13. März 2015)

Einige lesen wohl nicht richtig. Hier erworbene Spiele wird man in der ganzen Welt nutzen/verschenken können. Es geht nur um die billigen z.B. russischen Keys, die man hierzulande nicht mehr nutzen kann.


----------



## DerBloP (13. März 2015)

Ihr wisst aber schon was Steam Gifts sind, oder? Das ganze hat nichts damit zu tuhen ob jemand ins Ausland fährt, dort auf seinen Account zugreift und sich ein Spiel kauft. Steam Gifts sind Geschenke. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie Gifts aus der EU untersagen. Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass sie den Russischen bzw Asiatischen Markt im Auge haben, damit meine ich Geschenke zB Ru->EU da sie dort erheblich günstiger sind. Andersrum wirds wohl funktionieren  ... 
Auf der einen Seite solls mir Egal sein, da ich bei Steam sowas eh nie genutzt hatte, da ich zu viel Angst um meinen Account hätte. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist das ganze recht unverschämt. Wieviele Internet Firmen/Anbieter haben ihren Sitz da wo es Steuerlich am günstigsten ist, und betreiben dennoch ihr Geschäft da wo es am meisten einbringt. Gerecht ist das ganze nunmal garnicht. Dennoch mir solls Schnuppe sein, Hauptsache man kann Uncuts aus AT gegiftet bekommen, wenn dem wirklich nicht mehr so ist, ja dann...... *Fackel*+*Misstgabel*

EDIT: *BiJay* kam mir mit einer kürzeren Antwort zuvor...


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Steam verbietet mir somit Produkte im Ausland zukaufen und diese bei mir in der Heimat zunutzen. Betrifft ja dann auch die Ladenspiele aus dem Ausland, oder haben die dann keinen Regiolog?


"Regional beschränkte Spiele werden als solche auf ihrer Verpackung gekennzeichnet."


----------



## baummonster (13. März 2015)

Also ich find das ist eine ziemliche Frechheit, vor allem wenn es tatsächlich bis zu drei Monaten rückwirkend läuft.

Steam verliert für mich immer mehr an Attraktivität. War es vor Jahren noch der Vorreiter einer Online-Gamingplatform wo man sich als Spieler wohl gefühlt hat wird es immer mehr zum puren Melkesel


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Einige lesen wohl nicht richtig. Hier erworbene Spiele wird man in der ganzen Welt nutzen/verschenken können. Es geht nur um die billigen z.B. russischen Keys, die man hierzulande nicht mehr nutzen kann.


Laut der Reddit Seite aber eben auch um Nicht-Gifts:
"I bought Skyrim while living in Ukraine. I moved back to the US a few months ago and tried playing it, but it was locked."


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2015)

baummonster schrieb:


> Also ich find das ist eine ziemliche Frechheit, vor allem wenn es tatsächlich bis zu drei Monaten rückwirkend läuft.


Ich frag mich inwieweit das *rückwirkend* überhaupt rechtlich zulässig sein soll ...


----------



## DerBloP (13. März 2015)

Oha na dann Shitstorm INC*  VALVE!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. März 2015)

> dies soll auch rückwirkend für bereits seit Dezember erworbene Spiele gelten.


Rückwirkende Gesetzgebung ist sonst ein Merkmal der schlimmsten Unrechtsregime...


----------



## Van83 (13. März 2015)

Valve muss sich natürlich gegen jegliche Klagen absichern, da Deutschland deutschen Bürgern vorsetzt, wie sie zu leben haben. Darunter gehört auch, dass man Sleeping Dogs im deutschen Steam kaufen kann, aber nicht die verbesserte Version mit besserer Grafik und dutzend an AddOns. Das ist dann schon kriminell.  Daher kann Valve denk ich nichts dafür, wobei ich auch not amused bin mit diesem ganzen Kindergartenzirkus. Himmelherrgottnah!


----------



## Atuan (13. März 2015)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn jemand auswandert? Dann kann er seine bisherigen Spiele nicht mehr spielen?


Support anschreiben. Einfach sagen das du umgezogen bist und die werden dir die Bibliothek ratzfatz wieder freigeben. Denen geht es nicht darum, dir bei einem legitimen Ortswechsel deine Spiele wegzunehmen. Die wollen lediglich die russischen Gift-Händler loswerden.



Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Oder wenn jemand aus dem Urlaub im Ausland darauf zugreifen will?


Auch hier wird ein kurzer Kontakt mit dem Support wohl Wunder wirken. "_Hey Steam! Ich fahre in ein paar Tagen in den Urlaub und möchte ab und an auf meinem Laptop daddeln. Wat nu?_" Ich wette mit dir, dass die deinen Account problemlos für die temporäre Nutzung im Ausland freischalten werden. Das Einzige was wohl passieren wird ist, dass sie dir für die Dauer deines Auslandsaufenthalts die Möglichkeit nehmen, Transaktionen auf dem Markt und im Shop zu tätigen.

Klar, ist alles... "suboptimal" (auf gut Deutsch: Vollkommen beschissen!)... Aber ich habe es ehrlich gesagt schon kommen sehen. Die Gift- und Key-Verkauferei ist inzwischen echt nicht mehr schön


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. März 2015)

Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht vor 1 oder 2 Monaten nicht schon mal? Es geht nicht, wie schon festgestellt, um spiele, die innerhalb der EU gekauft und verschenkt werden. Das wäre allein rechtlich nicht möglich. Sondern es geht um die Russen und Asia keys. Natürlich kann man weiter z.B. in GB einkaufen und in D spielen. Aber halt eben nicht beim zwielichtigen RU keystore den AAA Titel für 15 abstauben.


----------



## Denis10 (13. März 2015)

Wie sieht das eigentlich rein rechtlich aus? Laut den Steam AGB mag das ja verboten sein, aber darf Steam mir wirklich vorschreiben, wo ich meine Spiele kaufe(oder geschenkt bekomme)? Moralisch gesehen versteh ich ja, dass man die als Spieler nicht gerade in China oder Russland kaufen sollte, aber rein rechtlich gesehen, wäre das doch auch vollkommen legal und die Steam AGB unwirksam, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, so was ähnliches mal in einem Video von Rechtsanwalt Solmecke gehört zu haben, bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Tut_Ench (13. März 2015)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum man sich nicht einfach als volljähriger bei Steam quasi "verifizieren" lassen kann, mit Perso usw. und dann kann man auf alles zugreifen.

Die Bemühungen auch den Jugendschutz mal europaweit zu vereinheitlichen und damit lockerere Bestimmungen für Deutschland zu bekommen verlaufen ja leider auch immerwieder im Sand. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das mit Dead Island 2 wird.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2015)

Van83 schrieb:


> Valve muss sich natürlich gegen jegliche Klagen absichern, da Deutschland deutschen Bürgern vorsetzt, wie sie zu leben haben.



valve interessiert sich einen scheissdreck für die deutsche gesetzgebung. 



			
				Atuan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette mit dir, dass die deinen Account problemlos für die temporäre Nutzung im Ausland freischalten werden.



da wette ich dagegen. aber nur, weil ich es ebenfalls wissen will.
also: wer traut sich?


----------



## Wamboland (13. März 2015)

Der letzte Key Kauf war Book of Unwritten Tales 2 für 15€. Läuft weiterhin problemlos, war aber auch ein Key und kein Gift. Das letzte Gift ist schon ewig her... 

Ich verstehe den Grund, allerdings finde ich es weiterhin mist, das Firmen die Vorteile des globalen Marktes nutzen dürfen, die Kunden aber nicht. 

Andererseits werden Spiele bei Steam recht schnell günstig (außer Ubisoft ^^) und wenn man das Geld nicht ausgeben möchte, wartet man auf einen Sale. 

Allerdings sollte es NICHT rückwirkend sein, denn das ist eine miese Tour. Der Kunde konnte ja noch nicht wissen das er sich ein Produkt kauft, das nicht funktionieren wird. Hier sehe ich auch den größten Problempunkt der zu einem Shitstorm führen dürfte.


----------



## shaboo (13. März 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich rein rechtlich aus? Laut den Steam AGB mag das ja verboten sein, aber darf Steam mir wirklich vorschreiben, wo ich meine Spiele kaufe(oder geschenkt bekomme)? Moralisch gesehen versteh ich ja, dass man die als Spieler nicht gerade in China oder Russland kaufen sollte, aber rein rechtlich gesehen, wäre das doch auch vollkommen legal und die Steam AGB unwirksam, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?


Niemand kann Dich daran hindern, Dir in irgendeinem Land einen Steam-Account anzulegen und dort mit irgendeiner Währung irgendein Spiel zu kaufen. Und niemand kann Steam daran hindern, Dich - aufgrund der IP oder mit Hilfe sonstiger Methoden - technisch an der Nutzung dieses Spiels zu hindern, so lange dies durch die AGBs gedeckt wird. Das ist übrigens auch exakt der Tenor der bisherigen Rechtsprechung auf dem Gebiet: Der Handel mit Lizenzen mag von einem Lizenzgeber nicht generell verboten oder unterbunden werden können, andererseits kann aber auch niemand den Lizenzgeber dazu zwingen, eine von Dritten erworbene Lizenz technisch auch tatsächlich nutzbar zu machen, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit Accountbindung und damit verbundenen zusätzlichen Services.

Wem Steams Praktiken und AGBs nicht passen, der sollte es ganz einfach auch nicht nutzen, anstatt darauf zu hoffen, dass einem irgendwann mal von höchstrichterlicher Seite bescheinigt werden wird, dass davon irgendetwas gegen EU-Recht verstößt. Bislang hat Valve noch immer alle Klagen von Verbraucherverbänden schadlos überstanden (was ihnen wohl kaum gelungen wäre, wenn ihr Vorgehen in ganz krasser und offensichtlicher Weise rechtswidrig wäre) und es gibt wenig Anlass zu der Hoffnung, dass sich das jemals ändern wird.

Ich habe damit sowieso kein Problem: Wenn Valve ganz klar sagt, dass man - unter bestimmten Umständen - ein Produkt in Land A nur dann nutzen darf, wenn man es auch in Land A gekauft hat, dann ist das in erster Linie ein Angebot, dass man als Spieler und Verbraucher entweder annehmen oder ablehnen kann. Und genau das sollte man dann im Zweifelsfalle auch einfach tun: Annehmen oder Ablehnen - und nicht nach Politikern, Richtern oder Gesetzen schreien.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2015)

Die Keys aus RU und Asien und was weiß ich woher noch, sind ja nicht illegal, nein, nur sie sind vom Preis her am Markt angepasst und daher billiger.
Wenn auch dort die, sagen wir mal üblichen Preise genommen werden würden, würden Firmen wie Valve ja nichts verkaufen. Und so etwas darf natürlich nicht sein.

Aber wenn es dann wieder um die Bezahlung von Steuern geht, ja nun, dann nutzt man eben die Welt Globalisierung und verlegt seinen Firmensitz einfach mal ganz schnell dahin wo man weniger bis fast gar keine Steuern bezahlt.
Valve hat seinen Europasitz übrigens in Luxemburg. Warum wohl?

Globalisierung geht eben nur in eine Richtung, nämlich in die wo die Konzerne Vorteile sehen. 
Andersrum wird wie in diesem Fall durch Zwielichte und Kunden unfreundliche AGBs ein Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Metko1 (13. März 2015)

Mein erster RUS key war im Januar und als ich den beitrag gelesen hab bekam ich ein schock, das spiel funktioniert aber noch obwohl im beitrag steht das es bis dezember rückwirkend sein soll, ich hoffe das passiert nicht die kommenden tage.
Wird jetzt sowieso mein letzter gewesen sein.


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2015)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum man sich nicht einfach als volljähriger bei Steam quasi "verifizieren" lassen kann, mit Perso usw. und dann kann man auf alles zugreifen.


Zum Beispiel wegen dem Paragraphen mit den _"Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen"_ und ähnlichen Restriktionen anderer Länder.

Hierzulande darfst du als Händler keine Spiele mit Hakenkreuzen an den Mann bringen, egal, wie alt derjenige ist.  Ebenso darfst du keine beschlagnahmten Spiele anbieten wie zB die internationale Fassung von _Left 4 Dead 2_.


----------



## Orzhov (13. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich inwieweit das *rückwirkend* überhaupt rechtlich zulässig sein soll ...



Vielleicht ist das die coole Art und Weise intensiv mit seinen Kunden zu kommunizieren, wenn man zu hip für eine PR-Abteilung ist?

Persönlich finde ich solche Aktionen immer zum kotzen, aber ich kaufe ja meistens eh nur noch im Sale.


----------



## fireblader (13. März 2015)

Valves Plattfom, Valves Regeln. Ist aber genauso ein Müll wie der Regionalcode von DVD´s und Bluerays.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> ................, aber ich kaufe ja meistens eh nur noch im Sale.



Zu was anderen ist Valve/Steam momentan auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
Voll Preis Spiele bei Release sind eh total überteuert bei Steam.
Steam ist zu einem Verkaufs Ramschladen mutiert. Für uns Kunden eine tolle Sache, diese ganzen Sales, oberflächlich gesehen, denn ob es der allgemeinen Spiele Industrie gut tut sei nämlich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## angelan (13. März 2015)

Ich wundere mich, dass von den sonstigen Steam-Fanboys keiner hier jetzt sich meldet.
Aber Steam ist ja so toll, was besseres gibt es ja nicht.

Ich finde es eine Sauererei, was die so machen. DRM Gängelung und jetzt auch noch andersweitige Gängelung und das auch rückwirkend.

Globalisierung soll scheinbar nur für die Industrie gelten, aber nicht für den Bürger wie immer.
Valve verdient durch den guten Dollar auch mehr an unseren Euros und gibt kein Geld zurück.
Überteuerte Preise etc.
Aber ich darf mir nicht ein Geschenk machen lassen, wo auch immer das auch herkommt, finde ich, geht Valve nichts an. 
Irgendwann dehnen die das auch noch auf normale Codes aus....


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2015)

Hatte sich nicht Gabe Newell über Windows 8 aufgeregt, so von wegen kein offenes System usw.. Naja wie offen ist Steam denn, wenn man so einen Mist einfach so entscheidet. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich Valve mit so einem Verhalten selbst widersprochen und gezeigt was man selber für ein offenes System möchte. Steam zeigt hiermit, dass ihr System doch nicht so offen ist wie man behauptet hat.

Naja Steam ist mittlerweile leider ein integraler Bestandteil von PC-Spielen und man kommt nicht mehr drumherum, dieses Vorgehen zeigt wieder, dass man sich eben doch einen Klotz am Bein und einen Teil seiner Freiheit hat nehmen lassen.


----------



## heinz-otto (13. März 2015)

Das musste ja irgendwann kommen. Wenn man Onlinesperren einführen kann und es einem gut passt, wird halt es halt einfach gemacht. Ich habe definitiv auch einige Gifts in meinem Account, von denen ich aber nicht genau weiß, woher sie eigentlich kommen. Günstig waren sie aber nicht, allerdings die einzige Möglichkeit an bestimmte Titel zu kommen, die es halt im deutschen Store nicht gibt. Für die Goty von Sleeping Dogs muss man ja sogar mit VPN spielen. Das sind alles bereits Steam Verstöße, obwwohl ich dabie sogar die EU-Retail Version gekauft habe. Die DVD gehört ja jetzt auch rechtlich mir. Nur kann ich damit nichts anfangen, außer gegen AGBs verstoßen bzw. sie mir ins Regal stellen.

Das ist halt die schöne neue Online-Welt. Bei einem Ladenspiel konnte vor ganz langer Zeit niemand kontrollieren, was wir auf dem Rechner spielen, wo wir es spielen oder wie lange. Das kann jetzt Steam kontrollieren und das wird sich noch verschärfen. Man sieht daran deutlich die Kehrseite der Medallie: wir werden für die Anbieter transparent und zahlen die so schönen Vorteile der Plattformen damit, dass man uns bei allem auf die Finger schauen kann, was mir machen. Die "Privatsphäre" wird online immer kleiner oder ist eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr da.

Hoch lebe GOG... ok die haben auch schon bestimmte Spiele für Deutschland gesperrt. Es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## Batze (13. März 2015)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Hoch lebe GOG... ok die haben auch schon bestimmte Spiele für Deutschland gesperrt. Es ist zum Heulen.



Das liegt dann aber am Gesetzgeber des Landes und nicht an der Plattform.


----------



## shaboo (13. März 2015)

Raptor schrieb:


> Naja Steam ist mittlerweile leider ein integraler Bestandteil von PC-Spielen und man kommt nicht mehr drumherum, dieses Vorgehen zeigt wieder, dass man sich eben doch einen Klotz am Bein und einen Teil seiner Freiheit hat nehmen lassen.


Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Das war es doch von Anfang an - ein Klotz am Bein. Hätten sich viele ihre Freiheit nicht schon 2004 nur allzu gerne nehmen lassen, nur um damals Half-Life 2 spielen zu können, dann hätten Valve/Steam doch niemals die machtvolle Position, die sie heute haben. Als ob das Ding damals irgendjemand freiwillig oder gar voller Freude auf seinem Rechner installiert hätte. Ansonsten hat sich Valve in den Steam-AGBs doch schon immer das Recht heraus genommen, praktisch machen zu können, was sie wollen. Wer das - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - einfach auf die leichte Schulter oder generell nicht Ernst nimmt, für den werden Meldungen wie diese ganz sicher nicht das letzte böse Erwachen gewesen sein, auch wenn diesmal die Hauptleidtragenden noch eher in Russland oder Asien zu finden sind.

Und nein, ein "integraler Bestandteil" von PC-Spielen generell ist Steam (Gott sei Dank) noch nicht. Natürlich ist der Marktanteil riesig, aber das zu ändern liegt einzig und alleine in den Händen der Konsumentenschaft - wenn es dieser in der Masse denn wichtig genug sein sollte, was allerdings wohl kaum jemand ernsthaft glauben dürfte.


----------



## Deewee (13. März 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich solche Aktionen immer zum kotzen, aber ich kaufe ja meistens eh nur noch im Sale.



Ganz ehrlich... das ist auch das schlauste was man machen kann.
Spiele bei Release links liegen lassen und 6-12 Monate später in nem 50-90% Deal einpacken.
Wobei man da auch auf die Preise achten sollte...bei Activision Spielen wie z.B. Call of Duty kommen auch öfters mal "Deals", die in Wirklichkeit keine sind.


----------



## FalconEye (13. März 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> DRM Gängelung [...]


Gibts nicht bei jedem Spiel. Eine viel größere Sauerei ist zum Beispiel dass Valve obwohl sovie Geld gemacht wird es nicht schafft ausreichend Server für Events wie zum Beispiel ESL One und Dreamhack bereitzustellen.



angelan schrieb:


> Valve verdient durch den guten Dollar auch mehr an unseren Euros [...]


Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. "Plattformen" (noch ist es ja nur ein Webstore) wie GOG schaffen das ja auch und machen ja anscheinend trotzdem Gewinn.



Batze schrieb:


> Das liegt dann aber am Gesetzgeber des Landes und nicht an der Plattform.


Man hätte die Plattform ja nie offiziell in Deutschland rausbringen müssen. Deutsche Sprache und fertig. Alles andere kommt meines Erachtens von der Plattform. Man kann ja auch in amerikanischen Web-Stores ohne Probleme einkaufen. Wieso da jetzt (ich nehm mal an) indizierte oder uncut Spiele runtergenommen werden müssen ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Es handelt sich um einen reinen Online Markt, der sich zunächst einmal nur um die Gesetze im eigenen Land halten muss. Wenn der BRD das nicht passt dann sollen sie die Seite offiziell sperren (BND und so) was sie aber auch nicht machen würden.



Raptor schrieb:


> Hatte sich nicht Gabe Newell über Windows 8  aufgeregt, so von wegen kein offenes System usw.. Naja wie offen ist  Steam denn [...]


Es muss immer noch zwischen Plattform und OS unterschieden werden. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun. Dass ein Betriebssystem nicht offen ist mag ein Problem darstellen. Aber bei einer Plattform stellt das meines Erachtens keine größeren Probleme dar. Im Gegenteil es kommt auch noch der Sicherheit zu gute.



Deewee schrieb:


> Wobei man da auch auf die Preise achten sollte...bei Activision Spielen  wie z.B. Call of Duty kommen auch öfters mal "Deals", die in  Wirklichkeit keine sind.


Hab noch keinen Sale gesehen in dem ein älteres CoD mehr als 50% Rabatt bekommen hat.


----------



## Shredhead (13. März 2015)

Jaja, der heilige Sankt Gabe, Schutzpatron der oh so bedrohten PC Spieleplattform, Retter der geknechteten Spieler ohne jeden Eigennutz und nur auf das Wohl der Spieler bedacht. Ich lach mich scheckig. Ich bleib bei gog, da gefällt es mir. Für alles andere gibt es notfalls Cracks (z.B. Bestellung der Retailfassung bei einem österreichischen Händler, Crack ziehen, spielen. Auch Patches sind meist am gleichen Tag für gecrackte Spiele verfügbar).


----------



## Orzhov (13. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Zu was anderen ist Valve/Steam momentan auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
> Voll Preis Spiele bei Release sind eh total überteuert bei Steam.
> Steam ist zu einem Verkaufs Ramschladen mutiert. Für uns Kunden eine tolle Sache, diese ganzen Sales, oberflächlich gesehen, denn ob es der allgemeinen Spiele Industrie gut tut sei nämlich mal dahingestellt.



Greifen wir doch mal in mein Säckle mit Platitüden. Heute haben wir "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" gezogen. Würden wir als Kunden 3-5 internationale und nicht an Publisher gebundene Portale zur Auswahl hätten wo wir unsere Spiele kaufen könnten samt einer juristischen Lage die Konkurrenz ermöglichen würde, dann würde sich vielleicht auch bei der Preisgestaltung und anderen Problemzonen der Branche Etwas tun. Momentan hat Steam ja sein quasi Monopol (Zwangsanbindungen an Publisherplattformen wie Origin, Battlenet, Uplay und Konsorten mal ausgeklammert) und so brechend langsam wie sich die Dinge entwickeln erleben das vielleicht noch unsere Enkelkinder.


----------



## Mendos (13. März 2015)

Irgendwann musste es ja so kommen. So langsam wird halt die DRM-Karte so richtig ausgespielt. Wie andere schon sagten: Globalisierung ist eben nur gut, wenn es den Konzernen nützt.
Ich persönlich halte es übrigens nicht für rechtens, wenn den Leuten die Spiele einfach so gesperrt werden, und hoffe, dass sich der Verbraucherschutz damit beschäftigt.

Ich selbst hatte ja lange keinen Steam-Account, aber leider kam man ja irgendwann bei den meisten Spielen nicht mehr drum herum. Das Resultat war dann, dass ich mir Spiele, die ich früher zum Release gekauft hätte, inzwischen irgendwann mal zum Ramschpreis im Sale kaufe. Gut für meinen Geldbeutel, für die Firmen aber eher weniger.

Aber so langsam gibt es ja auch immer mehr aktuelle Spiele auf GOG, also hab ich Hoffnung. Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann wird das Spiel entweder bei GOG oder im Humble Store (wenn DRM-frei) gekauft


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2015)

Auf der englischen Info Seite von Steam steht ein wenig mehr als auf der deutschen - warum auch immer:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1266-QFZC-2141&l=English


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Andererseits werden Spiele bei Steam recht schnell günstig (außer Ubisoft ^^) ...


*hust*

Schon das dicke Ubisoft-Angebotspaket gesehen?!
Aussage entkräftet. [emoji6]


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. März 2015)

Atuan schrieb:


> Support anschreiben. Einfach sagen das du umgezogen bist und die werden dir die Bibliothek ratzfatz wieder freigeben. Denen geht es nicht darum, dir bei einem legitimen Ortswechsel deine Spiele wegzunehmen. Die wollen lediglich die russischen Gift-Händler loswerden.
> 
> 
> Auch hier wird ein kurzer Kontakt mit dem Support wohl Wunder wirken. "_Hey Steam! Ich fahre in ein paar Tagen in den Urlaub und möchte ab und an auf meinem Laptop daddeln. Wat nu?_" Ich wette mit dir, dass die deinen Account problemlos für die temporäre Nutzung im Ausland freischalten werden.



Und um wieviel willst du wetten, dass die Antwort "Did you verify your game cache integrity?" heißt ? 

Der Steam Support ist ehrlich gesagt das schlechteste was mir je untergekommen ist, also wage ich es zu bezweifeln, dass das so "ratzfatz" geht, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auf der englischen Info Seite von Steam steht ein wenig mehr als auf der deutschen - warum auch immer:
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1266-QFZC-2141&l=English



vermutlich hatte gabens freiwilligenarmee bislang noch keine zeit.
oder leistet sich valve mittlerweile professionelle übersetzer?


----------



## Batze (14. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oder leistet sich valve mittlerweile professionelle übersetzer?



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Vernünftiger Support und Kundenbetreuung kostet doch Geld. Also sowas kannst du doch von Valve nicht verlangen.


----------



## Rachlust (14. März 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Der Steam Support ist ehrlich gesagt das schlechteste was mir je untergekommen ist, also wage ich es zu bezweifeln, dass das so "ratzfatz" geht, wenn überhaupt.


Und Morgen höre ich das gleiche über Sony Ea Ubi Usw .


----------



## shaboo (14. März 2015)

Atuan schrieb:


> Auch hier wird ein kurzer Kontakt mit dem Support wohl Wunder wirken. "_Hey Steam! Ich fahre in ein paar Tagen in den Urlaub und möchte ab und an auf meinem Laptop daddeln. Wat nu?_" Ich wette mit dir, dass die deinen Account problemlos für die temporäre Nutzung im Ausland freischalten werden. Das Einzige was wohl passieren wird ist, dass sie dir für die Dauer deines Auslandsaufenthalts die Möglichkeit nehmen, Transaktionen auf dem Markt und im Shop zu tätigen.


Was glaubst Du eigentlich, was man bei Valve bereit ist, für einen einzelnen, mickrigen Nutzer an Aufwand zu treiben?
Wenn Du Dich einfach mal auf die englische Support-Seite begibst (https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1266-QFZC-2141&l=English), dann ist das wirklich ALLERERSTE, was Du da zum Thema Regionsbeschränkungen findest, das folgende:

Note:
Steam Support is unable modify or remove any region restrictions.

Also nichts mit "temporärer Nutzung im Ausland"; Deine oben angebotene, kühne Wette hast Du somit jetzt schon verloren.

Hinsichtlich der eigentlichen Problematik gibt's dann auf Steam mal wieder wenig Hilfreiches.

Frage: What if I am traveling and the product I am trying to purchase has a note about region restrictions?

Antwort: If you are currently traveling, please contact Steam Support to ensure that you are purchasing the correct version of the product.

Wenn das mal kein geiler Service ist: "Wenn Du bereits eine Fassung in Deiner Bibliothek hast, die nicht funktioniert, dann kauf doch einfach eine andere!" - oder wie immer man auch obige Antwort nun interpretieren darf ...


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Frage: What if I am traveling and the product* I am trying to purchase* has a note about region restrictions?
> 
> Antwort: If you are currently traveling, please contact Steam Support to ensure that you are purchasing the correct version of the product.
> 
> Wenn das mal kein geiler Service ist: "Wenn Du bereits eine Fassung in Deiner Bibliothek hast, die nicht funktioniert, dann kauf doch einfach eine andere!" - oder wie immer man auch obige Antwort nun interpretieren darf ...


Nicht ganz korrekt. Es geht ja - wie markiert - um den *gerade stattfindenden *Einkauf , der eine Notiz über Restriktionen anzeigt. Also eben *nicht *um ein im Account schon vorhandenes Spiel, das man jetzt *nochmal *bezahlen soll.


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wegen dem Paragraphen mit den _"Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen"_ und ähnlichen Restriktionen anderer Länder.
> Hierzulande darfst du als Händler keine Spiele mit Hakenkreuzen an den Mann bringen, egal, wie alt derjenige ist.  Ebenso darfst du keine beschlagnahmten Spiele anbieten wie zB die internationale Fassung von _Left 4 Dead 2_.



Ist schon klar, dass solche Spiele da rausfallen, in 3/4 der Fälle betrifft es jedoch einfach Spiele, die man theoretisch hier einfach kaufen und aktivieren könnte, die in Steam trotzdem blockiert sind, weil sie ein ab18 oder "keine Jugendfreigabe" haben.
Gerade die Sache mit den Hakenkreuzen ist wieder ein Beweis für die Unsinnigkeit des Behördentums. Im Fernsehen laufen ständig Filme, Dokumentationen, etc. in den Hakenkreuze oder salutierende Nazis zu sehen sind, aber ein Spiel wird beim ersten Anzeigen eines Hakenkreuzes sirekt indiziert.

Naja, wird sich zu meinen Lebzeiten vermutlich auch nichtmehr ändern.


----------



## shaboo (14. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz korrekt. Es geht ja - wie markiert - um den *gerade stattfindenden *Einkauf , der eine Notiz über Restriktionen anzeigt. Also eben *nicht *um ein im Account schon vorhandenes Spiel, das man jetzt *nochmal *bezahlen soll.


Im Zusammenhng mit dem von mir zuvor Zitierten ergibt sich aber ganz klar, dass Du eine bereits in Deinem Acount befindliche Version eines Spiels, das von Regionsbeschränkungen betroffen ist, bei der Reise in ein anderes Land auch temporär nicht wirst nutzen können, so dass Dir nur der erneute Kauf einer Version bleibt, die auch in Deinem Zielland gespielt werden kann. Dabei ist es für die Notwendigkeit einer solchen Version völlig unerheblich, ob und wie viele Versionen eines Spiels Du bereits in Deinem Account hast, wenn die nun mal alle im Zielland nicht funktionieren. Bei aller Vagheit, mit der Valve seine Antworten formuliert, sehe ich derzeit nicht, wie man das anders ínterpretieren soll. Davon betroffen bist Du freilich derzeit nur als Russe, Brasilianer usw., der ein Spiel in seinem Heimatland geschenkt bekommt, aber sollte beispielsweise der Euro mal ebenso ins Taumeln geraten wie derzeit der Rubel, kann sich das ganz schnell ändern.

Nach der "Achse des Bösen" beschert man uns nun also die "Achse der Armen" - das sind genau die Länder, in denen man mit seinen Produkten so wenig verdient, dass der Kunde dort auch nur Sparversionen seiner Spiele bekommt, mit denen er im Ausland nichts anfangen kann. Gibt's eine dreistere und peinlichere Form offensichtlicher Diskriminierung?


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit dem von mir zuvor Zitierten ...


Das, was du von der Steam Seite zitiert hast, bezieht sich *nicht *auf schon fertig aktivierte Spiele im Account. Somit ist die zitierte Passage für diesen Zusammenhang irrelevant.

Passender wäre die letzte Frage auf der Seite:
_"*What happens if I have redeemed a region restricted gift and cannot play it?*
You will need to purchase this product from your current location without using a VPN/proxy or obtain a copy that is sold within your country of residence. If you are unable to complete a purchase on the Steam store, please contact Steam Support."_



> Nach der "Achse des Bösen" beschert man uns nun also die "Achse der Armen" - das sind genau die Länder, in denen man mit seinen Produkten so wenig verdient, dass der Kunde dort auch nur Sparversionen seiner Spiele bekommt, mit denen er im Ausland nichts anfangen kann. Gibt's eine dreistere und peinlichere Form offensichtlicher Diskriminierung?


Das gilt doch für "reiche" Europäer, die dann zB in Rußland auf ihre restriktierten Spiele zugreifen wollen, genauso ...


----------



## shaboo (14. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Passender wäre die letzte Frage auf der Seite:
> _"*What happens if I have redeemed a region restricted gift and cannot play it?*
> You will need to purchase this product from your current location without using a VPN/proxy or obtain a copy that is sold within your country of residence. If you are unable to complete a purchase on the Steam store, please contact Steam Support."_


_
_Da hast Du Recht; das ist in der Tat passender - belegt aber trotzdem genau das, was ich gesagt habe: Du musst, zusätzlich zu der nutzlosen, geschenkten Version in Deinem Account, eine weitere Version kaufen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Das gilt doch für "reiche" Europäer, die dann zB in Rußland auf ihre restriktierten Spiele zugreifen wollen, genauso ...


Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Im Moment geht's erst mal nur darum, dass Du z.B. einen Key, den Du in Russland kaufst, auch nur nur an einen russischen Account verschenken und diesen Titel auch nur dort spielen kannst. Deutsche Keys sind davon zunächst mal gar nicht betroffen; die solltest Du auch in Russland problemlos nutzen können.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Im Moment geht's erst mal nur darum, dass Du z.B. einen Key, den Du in Russland kaufst, auch nur nur an einen russischen Account verschenken und diesen Titel auch nur dort spielen kannst. Deutsche Keys sind davon zunächst mal gar nicht betroffen; die solltest Du auch in Russland problemlos nutzen können.


Hm. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, daß das ähnlich wie DVD/BR Regionalcodes funktionieren sollte... aber stimmt, deine Vermutung könnte durchaus zutreffen.


----------



## thisisnotagame (14. März 2015)

money hungry b1tches


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. März 2015)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Und Morgen höre ich das gleiche über Sony Ea Ubi Usw .



Und?

Meine Erfahrung mit bisherigen Customer Support Sachen beschränkt sich zwar nicht nur auf Steam, aber dort hatte ich die schlechtesten Erfahrungen. Ernsthaft, wenn ich denen folgendes in das Ticket schreibe (sowohl deutsch, als auch englisch, da die offenbar noch bei Grundschulniveau Deutsch waren.):

What I already did:
restarted Steam and PC
Updated Drivers
Reinstalled Game
Verified integrity of game cache
no modifications installed

und als Antwort kommt legendär:

Was sie machen versuchen bitte:
Neustart Steam und PC
Installieren sie neu das Spiel
Verifizieren sie Spiel Cache
Treiber auf neusten Stand bringen
Deinstallieren sie alle mods

Das ist nichtmal witzig, das ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## shaboo (14. März 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Das ist nichtmal witzig, das ist einfach nur dumm.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8


----------

